# Chronarch Bantam 100 Complete Disassemble



## Runnin-on-E (Feb 10, 2013)

How do I get the e-clip off the driveshaft? It appears if I can't get this off I can't get the driveshaft or the worm gear out. This reel is pearl white in color.


----------



## Dipsay (Apr 28, 2006)

It looks like you've already gottten the shaft retainer screws out. Those hold that dog eared silver piece under the drive shaft. You just need to wiggle it out, then you can take that eclip off. That bearing in there is subject to direct water intrusion and can rust in there pretty good. Should just pull out. Hope this helps...Dip


----------



## MattK (Feb 9, 2006)

Wiggle it.... just a little bit...


----------



## Runnin-on-E (Feb 10, 2013)

I know how to do that. Ill try it this weekend.


----------



## Bantam1 (Jun 26, 2007)

If you can't wiggle it out use a small punch or screwdriver to knock it out from the backside.


----------



## Dipsay (Apr 28, 2006)

If you have to punch it out, dont be suprised if that outer housing stays put while the rest of the parts come out. After that you'll have to get a scratch awl and get that inner housing out.. Good luck brotha. Post up and let us know how it goes..Dip


----------



## Dipsay (Apr 28, 2006)

Runnin-on-E said:


> I know how to do that. Ill try it this weekend.


LMAO! Thats what she said! Hahahah! Get it son!


----------



## Runnin-on-E (Feb 10, 2013)

We'll MattK I thought I still knew how to wiggle it.... but it wasn't enough so Dipsay and Bantam1 I took it to the next step. 2 solid hits with the small punch and I was thanking 2cool. Ya'll ROCK thanks guys. Put the reel back together tonight and she's slinging braid again.


----------



## MattK (Feb 9, 2006)

Runnin-on-E said:


> We'll MattK I thought I still knew how to wiggle it.... but it wasn't enough


Oh, I was just singing that song. 
Ya know.... "wiggle it, just a lil bit..." 

On the drive shaft a punch is the way to go


----------



## Dipsay (Apr 28, 2006)

MattK said:


> Oh, I was just singing that song.
> Ya know.... "wiggle it, just a lil bit..."
> 
> On the drive shaft a punch is the way to go


Funny, I had the song, "I'm sexy and I know it".. Look at that bearing, look at that bearing...


----------



## xxxxxQTRODS (Nov 17, 2009)

*problem*

the c-clip is still on the end of the shaft. what u need to do is to turn the shaft so u can get a small flat head between the c-clip and the shaft to pry it out that slot u are showing in the pic. u also need to be pushing on the end of the shaft at the handle side so the c-clip will come up some so that it will come out easy.


----------



## MattK (Feb 9, 2006)

QTRODS said:


> the c-clip is still on the end of the shaft. what u need to do is to turn the shaft so u can get a small flat head between the c-clip and the shaft to pry it out that slot u are showing in the pic. u also need to be pushing on the end of the shaft at the handle side so the c-clip will come up some so that it will come out easy.


You might be thinking of the drive shaft on a Cu200B. On this Ch100a there is no way to remove the e-clip while the drive shaft is still in the frame. The drive shaft, idle gear, shims, retainer plate, bearing, and e-clip are assembled and then installed in the frame as a complete unit. In his case, which is common, the bearing has rusted into the frame and need to be tapped out.

Also, IF you were able to remove the e-clip (would probably damage the frame in the process) and get the drive shaft out you still have a bearing stuck in the frame. It's best to just use a punch.


----------

